# Premier Lodge Parking



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, what with this terrible rain, my plan to stay in a site 5 miles from my friend staying at Premier Lodge (for whom I was to cook dinner and wine and he'd get a taxi back to the hotel) all went to pot - I took one look at the mud dredged entry to the site, and realised I didn't want to shove the van whilst it whipped up mud and got stuck.

I ended up in the carpark of the Premier Lodge. The pub there would not allow a dog inside, NOR in the garden!!!! Anyway, it was tipping down with rain.

So, my friend put my name on his hotel booking and registered both his car and my van.

I went onto cook a delightful meal in my van, and told the receptionist that the dog was out in my "car" and I'd be checking on it.

I proceeded to enjoy a great night, quietly in the car park, for free, with no interference whatsoever.

And when my friend went off to his meeting in the morning, he left me the room keys, and I showered and used the toilets!

So not quite "wild camping" but certainly "free camping"! My first night without electricity too!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've frequently used chain hotel carparks for grabbing a few hours sleep. Very handy if you're travelling in the early hours and just need somewhere to park up for a while.
These hotels are popular with White Van Man vehicles so another one of similar size doesn't really stick out.
Anyway, anyone manning the reception desk during the night is unlikely to take much interest.

Be discrete, arrive late and leave early.


ps - don't try it in the Heathrow area - one way road into the carparks and an expensive exit barrier charge. (wanna see the tee shirt?).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Premier Inn*

I have spent the last couple of weeks at the Premier Inn (as a hotel guest) and so far two motorhomes have stayed overnight on the carpark. The reception said she does not mind so long as people ask, so much better than sneaking in and out.

Russell


----------

